
Sublime Text 2 Build 2139 Released - tswicegood
http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-text-2-build-2139
======
X4
Why is this news worth getting published for every update?

~~~
jkmcf
If anyone is like me, they try it out, decided it isn't ready for daily usage,
and then forget about it. This replaces "Check for Updates" :-)

~~~
patrickod
It's not really newsworthy though. I could see a release being posted to HN if
it contained a huge new feature set but from what I can see this is just
normal update ?

~~~
frou_dh
I upvote Sublime because its mindshare deserves to catch up with TextMate /
BBEdit.

------
huskyr
Have been using Sublime for 4 months or so and really enjoying it. It strikes
the perfect balance between having enough nice features and tools to make
programmer happy and getting to much in your face (like many IDE's).

~~~
michaels0620
I like using it as a text editor but have had trouble getting it set up for
Scala development. Other than getting syntax highlighting I have had trouble
integrating it with an outside compiler and getting a few niceties like auto
complete and highlighting errors on compile.

I'm curious, what language do you code in using Sublime and what is your set
up?

------
stravid
The Vintage package (vi editing for Sublime Text 2) is now also on GitHub:
<https://github.com/sublimehq/Vintage>

~~~
joshfinnie
I really enjoy this feature. Instead of installing 5-10 plugins to make vim
look like Sublime Text, it just takes a few steps to make Sublime Text work
like vim. And it's cross-platform to boot!

------
vrde
I didn't know (until now) Sublime Text.

I don't want to seem inquisitive, but it looks a lot like VIM. I thought it
was VIM, or a _human-friendly_ version of it.

I took a look to <http://www.sublimetext.com/features> and many of the
features listed are available on a vanilla VIM. Many, if not all, except
"Asynchronous file loading, so you're never blocked when loading files off
slow network drives", "WinSCP integration for editing remote files via SCP and
FTP" (OK, maybe you can have the last one using sshfs).

[edited, I've removed "Commenting and uncommenting blocks of text" from the
features vim does not have.]

~~~
mrud
VIM supports editing remote files via scp and ftp. Just use
{scp,ftp,http}://$host/$path to open a remote file though http support is
read-only afaik.

~~~
vrde
Yep, you are right, but imho the fastest way to have read-write support is to
use sshfs. Anyway thank you for pointing it out.

~~~
mrud
I think the direct way with scp URIs is faster in regard to the setup time as
you don't have to setup fuse and fiddle with permissions.

I must admit i don't use it regularly (but i use tramp mode quite often) but
you can browse remote directories, change between hosts without mounting a
directory first or open files not lying in the current mountpoint. The only
major drawback is if you don't use ssh keys or use programs which don't
support gvfs/kio

------
alanb
I went to Sublime Text because now I can have one great text editor where
everything I learn applies to my Mac (home) and Windows (work) environment.

------
hackDaily
Sublime Text 2 is a fantastic product, their updates are timely, and it's been
my goto editor for months now. Thanks for the hard work guys!

------
cbabraham
Went Sublime Text 2 over the summer and haven't looked back at Text Mate
since. Supposedly we are going to have Text Mate 2 by Christmas though, and
then I imagine I'm going to have a tough decision to make.

------
xutopia
I take heed when so many people are fans of something but after trying it out
I feel like I'm missing out on what makes this editor so awesome.

Can someone explain to me why this is better than Textmate, MacVim or
UltraEdit?

~~~
xentronium
It's basically the same thing as textmate, only actively updated and with some
extra features.

For me, the main advantage over textmate is split-screen layout.

~~~
gnaritas
And runs on Linux, unlike Textmate.

~~~
jeffmincey
and Windows, unlike Textmate

------
mruser
I'm using Sublime Text 2 because it's obviously the new hotness in the valley.

I was at a g2g and everyone was coding in ST2. The social stigmatism of not
using the new hotness is enough to get a lot of people to conform or be an
obviously bad developer.

tl;dr Code editors have more mindshare than _actually getting stuff done_.

This same phenomenon is why I use a MacBook Pro (though admittedly, the MBP is
peerless, unlike TEXT EDITORS).

~~~
drivebyacct2
A text editor is "hotness" in the valley? And that makes it worth using?
Please someone assure me that "the valley" culture isn't so arrogant and full
of itself that one would really be judged for not giving (frankly) two shits
about Sublime Text?

(getting downvoted by Sublime Text 2 fans* it appears)

~~~
mythz
It's got nothing to do with "the valley" but it's the best text editor I've
used on either Win/OSX platforms.

Just because people you dislike like it, is no reason to dismiss it entirely.

~~~
drivebyacct2
>Just because people you dislike like it, is no reason to dismiss it entirely.

I don't know how that could be taken from my post. The grandfather comment
implied that I would be looked down upon if I didn't use the "hip" Sublime
Text 2, which I find to be absurd. I couldn't care less if people want to use
unix utilities, notepad, ultraedit, vim, emacs or Microsoft Word to edit their
files, but looking down on others seems absurd.

------
kgen
Does anyone know how to tweak the windowing behaviour so that it doesn't open
up all your previous windows (or group the new file in the same window as your
other project)? Other than the lack of usable options, it's pretty nice!

~~~
atomi
Try adding

    
    
      "hot_exit": false
    

to Preferences>Global Settings - User

------
emehrkay
For some reason on OS X Lion (Sublime v. 2136 & 2139) tabs do not show up for
me unless I go to the bottom right and click Spaces: 4> Convert Tabs to
spaces. Then only the current window's tab is shown.

This is smooth and runs pretty fast, but back to text mate for me, I need to
see the tabs, see what I have open. Textmate has a nasty 'refresh project on
focus' situation that kills working over a network (remate2 fixes that), but
Sublime seems to work well over a network.

~~~
seanb
I'm not on Lion, but even on Snow Leopard, Sublime will only show a tab for a
file if you double click the file in the sidebar, or edit the file (which
Convert Tabs to Spaces is doing). Though there might be a Lion specific issue
aside from this.

~~~
emehrkay
Oh that works. I do not like that, even though I understand the logic behind
it. Maybe there is a way to make single click file show the tab

~~~
ConstantineXVI
The tab will also open if you start editing the file.

~~~
emehrkay
Sometimes I open files just for reference. Textmate/BBEdit: single click = new
tab/new open document

------
bionicbrian
Sweet! It gets better and better.

The sidebar keyboard navigation is a big one for me that's been missing. And
the folding arrows will help. I don't know why you'd want them to fade but
nice that it's up to you.

------
hemancuso
This update adds find and replace in files - the biggest missing feature IMHO.
Refactoring without it was cumbersome.

It also adds code folding, which isn't my cup of tea but has been widely
requested.

------
humanfromearth
Would've been cooler if it had integration with gocode.

~~~
jhawk28
It does via plugin - <https://github.com/DisposaBoy/GoSublime>

~~~
zmj
Awesome, thanks.

------
jaequery
only wish it had some emacs key bindings

~~~
rsanders
There are several emacs-ish keybinding and behavior packages. Install Package
Control and look through the repo.

------
sodiumphosphate
Awesomest text editor ever. (It makes me happy.)

------
yuioooo
i miss tipical alt+key combinations in windows whem i'm replacing or finding
text strings

~~~
jng
Which ones specifically?

